# Heaver guide Question



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am getting ready to build my CTS 5-8 heaver. I am debating about what size guides to put on, I have really been thinking of doing 20-16-12, then 10s all the way out. Has anyone used this set up? I use a alberto kot and will be mostly using a torium14 or a saltist 20h on this rod. I may put my 30h on for cobes. Im concered about a knot catching, but really dont think that a 10 is to small. I dont really want to experiment with this blank since they aint cheap. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I worry about grass as much as I do my knot catching. If you fish in grass you know how it clumps up on yer knot. If you use big guides and especially a big top you can often wind the grass down to the reel and clean it off where you can reach it. So, that being said, I typically wrap a heaver 30-25-20 and finish it out with 16s. But I have an AFAW Match on the spinner now & did it with 12s knowing it wasn't my favorite build. But, and I think your CTS is similar, the Match has a wimpier tip than most heavers. I dunno...half the fun of this stuff is experimenting. The last four guides I put on the Match were BLNAG 12s rather than the BMNAG 16s I'd normally use. We'll see how it works. And if it doesn't...I get to strip it down & redo it! Have fun.

BTW the factory Match uses BMNAG 10s for the final guides.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

My preference on heavers is never smaller than 12s, and usually preferring the 16s for the same reasons mentioned above. The tip is a little noodly on the 5-8 and I think the last one I built was with 12s trying to save a little weight.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I vote for the 10s and starting with a 16. I have another thread going about my revolver surf rod. The blank is a WRI 1143 and was initially set up like the way you're thinking. I didn't get nearly the distance out of it I did as another blank of inferior quality, but using smaller guides. So I'm, redoing the 1143 with 16,20,10x8. I've just got this taped now and it feels better, casts further than the previous incarnation using 16s on the tip. 

On my other blank with smaller guides, weeds do clob on the guides. But I just give the rod a good shake after reeling the weeds in to clean them off. Hasn't been enough of a factor for me to want the larger guides.

I'll see how this one fishes. If it does as well as I think it will, I'll rebuilt my fusion mag using a similar technique. 

That's my $.02. No disrespect meant for the others voting for larger guides as they are top quality builders.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

just make sure your knot will pass thru the 10's. the only way to know this is to test cast it.
use high frame guides on the transition guides and low frame guides for your running guides.

you can try 20-16-10 all the way. going out and testing the guide set-up for yourself and making the necessary adjustment will make you a better builder.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

HellRhaY said:


> just make sure your knot will pass thru the 10's. the only way to know this is to test cast it.
> use high frame guides on the transition guides and low frame guides for your running guides.
> 
> you can try 20-16-10 all the way. going out and testing the guide set-up for yourself and making the necessary adjustment will make you a better builder.


Im going to give it a try with some alconites I have already. I think you hit the nail on the head I wont know for sure until I try. I have this idea and I have to try it to see if it will work. I am just aprehensive about trying it on a 300 blank. Oh well I'll let everyone know how it turns out. I will spend several hours trying out several configurations and let the rod tell me what it wants


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Guide Size*

I don't think that I'd test cast it to see if the knots passed. If they don't, you may have a busted guide. Worse yet; a busted rod.

Tie the knot then pull it slowly through the guides to see if it's catching in any way. If so; try larger ones. JMHO C2


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

mine is built with 6 and a tip... first guide is a 25 on the upper ferrule then a 20, and 4 more 12's to a 12 tip... this was done to reduce weight on the "wimpie"  tip... this blank was static tested at 45° with an 8# weight and fared well with no blank contact... the new style alconites were the guides we used... this set up worked well with mine, your results may vary...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, Im going to build it 20,16,10's all out. We'll see what happens, I 'll post up after easter and let everyone know how it goes on my first trip with it.


----------

